# what does the tooth fairy bring to your house?



## mcmrymoon (Jul 31, 2003)

my 5 1/2 year old ds will start losing teeth in the near future so i want to be prepared. my friend's dd just lost one and when i asked what the tooth fairy brought she said $10!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just about sh$t and i reamed my friend up and down and told him parents like him make our lives miserable! :LOL

i gave my cousin the idea of placing a single bead under the pillow every time so then after she looses all her teeth she has a nice necklace.

i am sure ds would not dig a necklace - sooooooooooooo

what do your boys like that i could do? i want to get prepared now so i'm not left stranded!


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

Well around here the avg amount is $5 for the first tooth and $1 for each tooth there after. I have bought this cute box that we are going to put the teeth in and the child can also write a wish to the tooth fairy. I have a special box that I am going to keep all that in as well.

Does your ds collect anything? What if the tooth fairy brought something to add to that collection? My ds would LOVE that. He collects tech deck guys and would love new ones, though he would love the $$ too :LOL


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Wow, we're not there yet, but my tooth fairy always brought 50 cent pieces. I was planning on finding the same fairy when DS is ready for that. Special b/c they're rarely-seen coins.


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Our toothfairy brought Kennedy silver dollars. By the time my little sister came around the toothfairy brought Susan B. Anthony dollars.

I haven't a clue what she will bring for our son. Definitely nothing over a dollar.


----------



## Jyotsna (Sep 24, 2004)

She always brings a mysterious card with a fairy on it, and 4 quarters. The teeth are confiscated. I have a very soft pouch (got it with some jewelry in India) which we put the teeth in, then under the pillow they go, and the tooth fairly always takes the teeth, then gives the treat.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Usually $2


----------



## Ponoma (Jan 11, 2002)

Do you have any spare foriegn currency from trips gone by?
It may be a neat way for the childrento start a coin collection
and that you can say the tooth fairy went to (x country) before
she can to visit you. Then you can look ithe place up on the
map etc. Check out the book "Throw your tooth on the roof."
It details lost tooth traditions across the world.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

We gave $2 for the first tooth and $1 per tooth after that.

My dd had a classmate who got $20 from the tooth fairy because "We didn't have anything smaller in the house." Did I mention this particular child is rather spoiled?


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

$20







That is nuts, I would have ran over to the neighbors house or the local store before I gave my kid $20. That is just also so not fair to the other kids in the neighborhood, then they think, well why didn't I get that much? What is wrong with me? That just sucks


----------



## momma2mingbu (Jun 1, 2002)

he just noticed it yesterday.

I may print one of these for him - http://www.dltk-teach.com/books/mtoothcertificate.html

The Tooth Fairy will leave $1 per tooth here. (I think DH thought that was even too much! He'd have a heart attack if he heard about these kids getting $10-20 per tooth!)

Trying to decide if she will leave a little trail of glitter to his pillow OR if I'll have him put the tooth in a glass of water and the TF will drop the coins in and "magically" turn the water a different color.


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirlee*
Our toothfairy brought Kennedy silver dollars. By the time my little sister came around the toothfairy brought Susan B. Anthony dollars.

I haven't a clue what she will bring for our son. Definitely nothing over a dollar.

sachajueea dollars?









dsd gets $1


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Aw, this thread reminded me of when I used to stay at my grandparents without my parents. The "bed fairies" would leave something under your pillow for when you went up to bed on the first night... It stopped when I turned 18 :LOL I got books, a keyring, a little blue glass lamp, a necklace, a brooch, a butterfly under glass - those are the things I can remember. I think my grandma just picked up random stuff in the bric-a-brac & charity shops as she saw them in order to lay up a stash.

So maybe go down that route rather than money? It was cute.

Think I will go & ring my grandma now.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

I've given my boys $5 for the "first tooth," and then $2 for subsequent teeth. I did give my oldest ds $5 for the molars that he lost simultaneously. They were stuck.... the new teeth were already in and the old teeth were hanging down the sides of his gums, so the dentist had to remove them for him.


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

My oldest got $5 for her first tooth. When she lost her second tooth, we told her that the tooth fairy had brought $5 for the first tooth because it was special, but to only expect $1 from then on. I remember asking her what she would do with her dollar, and she answered "put it in the Sunday School collection tomorrow!" That night the tooth fairy left $2 - one dollar for the Sunday School collection and one for her to spend, and she has always gotten $2 since.


----------



## Vito's Mommy (Jan 19, 2005)

OMG!! I didn't expect to click on this link and get all choked up







. The 50 cent coins brought it all back. My grandpa put those under my pillow. The fairy dust and magic water are a definite do. Well, my son is 3 so it will be a while, but until then I'll share the fun w/my pals.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

In my family kids typically don't start losing baby teeth until age 8. (My son is nine and has only lost four so far and has one loose one). Obviously that's a little too late to start doing the tooth fairy. When we lost our teeth my mom used to give us little gifts, cheap jewelry or a yoyo or whatever, but we never really did the "tooth fairy" with any seriousness. I think we stopped getting the gifts after the first year or so of tooth loss.

Instead, the big thing in my family is keeping your baby teeth in a little box. I had my box for a long time (into adulthood) but lost it during a move. I don't give my kids gifts at all, we just put the teeth in the box.


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for the link to the certificate! I printed out two and will have dh copy them at work. I am going to get glitter as well and sprinkle that around the box that we have. I wish he would hurry up and lose a tooth already! :LOL


----------



## PrinceE&LsMom (Feb 4, 2003)

My DS lost his first 2 teeth within days of each other. I waited for the second one to fall out so I could just have one tooth fairy trip and I gave him $10 so $5 for each tooth. Growing up my Mom was scared the tooth would get lost in the bed so we had to put it on the kitchen window sill in a glass of water and it would be replaced with a handful of change. It would take her a week or so to remember but we would be excited every morning to check to see if we saw a cup full of shiney coins.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Oh, the shame! Do you know that this tooth fairy has forgotten to do her job *twice??*














:







: Poor dd. What a rotten mother! Twice now she's come to me the morning after putting her tooth sack under her pillow, "Mommy, what happened? My tooth is still in here..."

I made a little bag out of a scrap of pretty material and a ribbon. Dd puts the tooth in there so it doesn't get lost. I sneak in her room after she's asleep and retieve it from under her pillow and stick some money in there. I put the teeth in a mini Altoids tin







Up until the last 2 teeth dd received one Sacajawea coin. Now she gets $5 a tooth.

Dd's friend gets as many dollars for as many teeth as she's lost. So she got $1 for the first tooth. She lost her 15th tooth recently, so she got $15.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

My son got 5 for his first tooth. Then a dollar the next tooth , which he lost the next day. Then another dollar for the next tooth he lost the next day. Then another dollar for the next tooth he lost 2 days later. He lost 8 teeth in about a 2 week time span. The bottom 4 and upper 2 front came in real quick. We are still waiting on two to come down.

My daughter she got a $20 but that was because of guilt!! Her adult teeth erupted and I stuck my hand in her mouth to feel how loose her baby teeth was. Her skin tore!!!!! She ended up having to have the teeth surgically removed and stitched up. Her baby teeth are not wearing down like they are suppose to. Her adult teeth are coming in behind her baby teeth. The orth explained that most likely what happen was that her gums were so full that when I applied pressure the skin had nothing else to do but tear (sounds good and makes me feel a little less guilty). We are trying to wait for the top two to erupt through the skin then we are going to remove several teeth to make room. She is having A LOT of pain, though so we might go ahead and do tooth extraction (by dentist) sooner. Her adult teeth are twice as big as her baby teeth and her baby teeth are "packed" in her tiny mouth. I don't know how we are going to do the Tooth Fairy if we have her teeth pulled all at once. It will be six teeth. She is only 6 and we are discussing preventive orthadonics.







But the Orths (went to two) both agreed that hopefully removing teeth will give her more room and lessen the crowding and ill aligned teeth.


----------



## momma2mingbu (Jun 1, 2002)

Not to scare you, but to give you an idea what this can be like so you can prepare. I had 8 or 9 teeth pulled all at once to "make more room in my mouth for my adult teeth" when I was in about 3rd grade or so. I was HORRIBLE. They knocked me out, thankfully, with laughing gas. I was so swollen and bled and bled afterwards. No one warned me that I might bleed like that. I was spitting out blood and clots and nastyness into the night. My parents took me back in the middle of a night for a shot to help stop the bleeding. Hopefully your child won't bleed like I did.

Gotta run....will check back in on this later.


----------



## ShannonCC (Apr 11, 2002)

1 gold sacajawea dollar for each tooth plus a letter for each tooth (just a little note really, but with pretty pictures I got off the web and fancy writing)

Edited to add, my mom thought $1 was steep when I told her. I should tell her some of the amounts mentioned on this thread :LOL We got a quarter as kids.


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

50 cents here.


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

Our local tooth fairy has been planning to leave a charm bracelet with one charm on it for the first tooth, and an additional charm for each subsequent tooth. The dangly kind of charm. I guess I'd better start looking for nice ones...


----------



## shanleysmama (Mar 9, 2002)

I had my mom make DD a tooth fairy pillow for her birthday last June (she turned 5). In September she lost her first tooth - she got a quarter and was thrilled. She lost her second tooth in October and got another quarter and was thrilled.


----------

